# deca-winstrol cycle



## Berkan (Apr 10, 2010)

HI guys, 
Here is my cycle: 

Deca 200mgs/week for 8 weeks 
Winstrol (pills) 10mg/ed week 1, 20mg w2, 30 mg w 3, 40mg w 4, 40 mg w5, 30 mg w 6, 20mg w 7, 10mg w 8. 

I would appreciate your comments on the cycle and advice on pct. 
1) Age - 35 yrs. old
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat - 207 lbs, 17%
3) Years of Consistant Training experience - 12 yrs.
4) Previous Cycle experience - none
5) Training routine and Diet - day1 - shoulders & tris, day2 lats, d3 chest & bis, d4 legs.


Thank you in advance


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 10, 2010)

Deca and winny alone are a no no.  No test = no cycle.  You have to include test in there someplace (about 500mg e/w). 

I also suggest running an AI such as adex or aromasin.  I would also try and shed a few BF points before starting.

And 200mg e/w of deca isn't going to get you anywhere, that's about enough to lube your joints.  Keep the winny dose the same should you decide to run it correctly.

Are you looking to cut or bulk?  (don't say both)  What are your goals here?


/V


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 10, 2010)

Deca is rough especially without test.  It binds and activates the progesterone receptor and causes some nasty sides like ED and progesterone mediated gynecomastia.  You can't know if you are prone to these side effects until you try it.  Plus there is some evidence tht nandrolones also activate the estrogen receptor directly as well.  These side effects are difficult to manage.  You are better of with testosterone as a base with a small amount of aromatase inhibitor to keep estrogen levels in a safe range.  Test is managable and it is actually required for many functions in the male physiology.  None of the anabolic steroids can perfprm all of these functions.  That's why it is best to have at least a replacement dose of test in all cycles.  Replacement dose is 100-150 mg/week. Here is something more friendly.

1-12 test C 400 mg/w
6-12 Winstrol 30 mg/d
1-12 Arimidex 0.5 mg EOD
15-18 Clomid 50 mg/d
17-20 Nolvadex 20 mg/d


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

add 500mg testosrerone in cycle
deca take 400mg
winstrol minimum 50mg a day


----------



## Berkan (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for your help guys.

What do you say about Sust 250 x 2 a week (500 mgs)?
Should I take the winny as I have written it (as many weeks in a pyramid way) or same dose (no pyramid) and for how many weeks?

Thanks


----------



## downtown (Apr 11, 2010)

Dont use Sust unless you plan on dosing it really high, its just not worth it.  Test E or C will be more reliable.

I also would not use winny and deca together, im sure you would get gains but it seems like they would combat each other effect wise.


----------



## Testonut (Apr 12, 2010)

downtown said:


> Dont use Sust unless you plan on dosing it really high, its just not worth it.  Test E or C will be more reliable.
> 
> I also would not use winny and deca together, im sure you would get gains but it seems like they would combat each other effect wise.



I really prefer that people can link to some reliable sources when commenting on which steroids work well with other steroids or not..

www . mesomorphosis.com/articles/roberts/990719.htm

Some info regarding winstrol & deca there. 

According to "Bill Roberts", deca & winny is a logical cycle.






Btw - regarding 500mg sust e/w.. I recently did such a cycle (also with some very low doses dbol to help kickstart) - Please take it for more than 8 weeks.. 10-12 weeks will probably be very nice. 

At week 7-8 the stuff really starts to 'shine' - and I promise you that you will want to stay on the stuff longer.


----------



## downtown (Apr 12, 2010)

If you concider Bill Roberts a reliable source then by all means use his cycles, but since Deca and winny compete for the same receptor your losing efficiency of both compounds, and any one who advises the use of deca without testosterone is a joke in my book.  Perment ED is kinda a no go for me.


----------



## Berkan (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you guys,
I think I'll go with Test C 400 mgs/w for 10-12 weeks.
What about winny dose? pyramid or not? how long?
Thanks


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 13, 2010)

Berkan said:


> HI guys,
> Here is my cycle:
> 
> Deca 200mgs/week for 8 weeks
> ...




That is good old school cycle. 10 years ago we were using that doses and got solid results. 
Nowadays cycles are 4 months and doses min 1-2 g of test a week.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

What about test (300mg), deca (200mg) and winny at 50mg (daily) for cutting?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

anyone home?


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> What about test (300mg), deca (200mg) and winny at 50mg (daily) for cutting?


JN I think that would work with a bit more test.I would(and this is just my xperience)like to use 4-500mgs of test with any 200mg deca cycle,otherwise your schlong may never forgive you.You know as well as anyone (having read your posts) cutting is about calories and appetite control,and 200 mgs of deca are heaven on the joints.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah. I would run more test.

You can cut without the deca. It's the diet man. Although, I have known someone who cut on deca, lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys. I'll do the 600mg of test, keeping the deca and winny in as stated. Afterall, I plan to go back on HRT levels.


----------

